# Seatpost wedge-nut / KX frame rebuild



## Guest (Feb 22, 2005)

Hi,

I just purchased a Look KX frame and it's missing the seatpost binder/wedge-nut. I'm assmuming it is the same part used in the 481 and 461. I found that Excelsports.com has one that should work:
http://www.excelsports.com/new.asp?...e+Binder+Bolt&vendorCode=LOOK&major=6&minor=8

Do these fail so often that they are sold like this? Should I get a backup part? Also, how does it stay inside when no seatpost is attached? My frame has a smooth through-hole of constant diameter with no other features that would seem to hold it in.

Oh also, I need to replace one of the cable guides that is riveted onto the downtube along with the barrel adjusters for both sides. Other that going to the local Look dealer, are there any suggestions on finding these cheap? I could fabricated them myself, but I don't have the time.

Any help would be greatly appreciated!
Todd


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I've never broken the expander nut on any of my LOOK frames. The nut is acutally two parts. If it's tightened without the seatpost it will stay in. The assembly inserts from the drive side...


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

I have stripped the treads on mine from tightening and loosening it too often. I would suggest if it is your only bike to get a spare when you order one. It sucks waiting for the replacement from Excel to come.


----------

